# I've been raised to the sublime degree of a MM!!!



## Bro. Vincent (May 18, 2013)

My travels now begin! Wow what an experience.


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## LittleHunter (May 18, 2013)

Congrats! I've been recently raised as well... It's an amazing journey 


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## JKC84 (May 18, 2013)

Congrats brother!  My day to be raised is the 29th! 

Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## Bro. Vincent (May 18, 2013)

My head is totally spinning... But in a good way! 


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## stuntman98 (May 18, 2013)

Congrats square

PM Pride of Walton #110
SW Sons of Light #77
Spain Military Consistory Orient of Europe
Grand Technician WFOT


----------



## towerbuilder7 (May 18, 2013)

Congratulations, Brother..........now the REAL challenge begins.......APPLICATION of what you've learned to your DAILY WALK........Masonry is not just an organization-----it's a WAY OF LIFE..............If you newly Initiated, Passed, and/or Raised Brethren view Masonry in this manner, you will always remain between the points of the Compass, and also that POINT within the Circle..........Furthermore, Masonry is just like a Bank Account-----you receive dividends based ON WHAT YOU INVEST, NOT WITHDRAW, from the Brotherhood................If I can be of any assistance to either of you, please don't hesistate to send me a post here, or a Private Message on my Board........................

Bro. Vincent C. Jones, Sr., Bayou City Lodge #228, Prince Hall Affiliation (PHA)
Free and Accepted Masonry, District 15-A, Houston, Texas
Most Worshipful Prince Hall Grand Lodge of Texas


----------



## jpennington (May 18, 2013)

Congratulations Brothers!  If you are good Christians you'll be Great Masons.
God Bless,
Pastor Jack


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## Bro. Vincent (May 18, 2013)

towerbuilder7 said:


> Congratulations, Brother..........now the REAL challenge begins.......APPLICATION of what you've learned to your DAILY WALK........Masonry is not just an organization-----it's a WAY OF LIFE..............If you newly Initiated, Passed, and/or Raised Brethren view Masonry in this manner, you will always remain between the points of the Compass, and also that POINT within the Circle..........Furthermore, Masonry is just like a Bank Account-----you receive dividends based ON WHAT YOU INVEST, NOT WITHDRAW, from the Brotherhood................If I can be of any assistance to either of you, please don't hesistate to send me a post here, or a Private Message on my Board........................
> 
> Bro. Vincent C. Jones, Sr., Bayou City Lodge #228, Prince Hall Affiliation (PHA)
> Free and Accepted Masonry, District 15-A, Houston, Texas
> Most Worshipful Prince Hall Grand Lodge of Texas



Duly noted brother!


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## Bro. Vincent (May 18, 2013)

stuntman98 said:


> Congrats square
> 
> PM Pride of Walton #110
> SW Sons of Light #77
> ...



Thank you brother! I'm on cloud nine.


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## Bro. Vincent (May 18, 2013)

I really appreciate all the positive vibes here... My WM presented me with some really cool gifts. I was really surprised. The coolest thing was there were a few brethren from a mainstream lodge there to watch PHA do 3rd degree work today and that interaction was beautiful. 

Those brethren were well received, had lunch with us and stayed the entire day. It was simply awesome!


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## Ashlar76 (May 18, 2013)

Congratulations on achieving a major transition in your life, from profane to Master Mason!

SMIB


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## Bro. Vincent (May 19, 2013)

Ashlar76 said:


> Congratulations on achieving a major transition in your life, from profane to Master Mason!
> 
> SMIB
> 
> ...



Thank you so much brother. 
SMIB


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## bro priddy (May 19, 2013)

Bro. Vincent said:


> I really appreciate all the positive vibes here... My WM presented me with some really cool gifts. I was really surprised. The coolest thing was there were a few brethren from a mainstream lodge there to watch PHA do 3rd degree work today and that interaction was beautiful.
> 
> Those brethren were well received, had lunch with us and stayed the entire day. It was simply awesome!
> 
> ...



Congrats my worthy brother

Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## Bro. Vincent (May 19, 2013)

Thank you brother!


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## jwhoff (May 19, 2013)

The journey has only began brother!  Continue it and you will be blessed!

God speed!


----------



## promason (May 19, 2013)

congratulations!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## promason (May 19, 2013)

all the best!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## promason (May 19, 2013)

making good men better!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!since always!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!forever!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Steve Pacheco (May 19, 2013)

Congratulations Brother!


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (May 20, 2013)

Congratulations!!


----------



## Bro. Vincent (May 20, 2013)

Thank you to you all Brethren. I am so proud to a member of this ancient and noble fraternity. My WM sat me down yesterday and explained to me that now my travels can truly begin. He gave me some new material regarding my jurisdiction (M.W.P.H..G.L. of MO.) and lodge information. That in itself let me know how much I have to learn on a basic level. He also stated how important it is to attend lodge meetings as often as possible and to temper my zeal in public, being newly raised, because there is still so much i don't know and you must be careful of one, offending older members who will have more wisdom and understanding than I and two, to be careful of eavesdroppers and cowans.


----------



## James F Jackson (May 20, 2013)

Congrats

Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## Bro. Vincent (May 20, 2013)

James F Jackson said:


> Congrats
> 
> Freemason Connect Mobile



Thank you brother.


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## BillK (May 20, 2013)

Congrats Brother!!

Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## Bro. Vincent (May 20, 2013)

BillK said:


> Congrats Brother!!
> 
> Freemason Connect Mobile



Thank you brother! I'm still on cloud nine! Lol! I redirect the brothers that made it. 


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------

